# TWRP Recovery stuck



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

i made a backup to flash the new aokp b38 with the new thing. i used twrp to make a backup. i then made a factory wipe then flashed it. it said flash failed, i then did a factory wipe again and tried to flash once again, and i got the same problem. i then went to restore the backup i just made. it worked then i rebooted my phone and it was stuck in the google boot screen. i then tried to get into the recovery, and i got stuck in the teamwin screen. im not sure what to do now. pleaseee help me, i have a verizon cdma galaxy nexus.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Have you tried pulling the battery and getting into recovery again?


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

yes


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

reboot recovery a few times and try again. If that doesn't work I would reflash twrp using fastboot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

how do i do that


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

doublea500 said:


> how do i do that




```
> fastboot flash recovery twrp-recovery.img
```


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

says cant load twrp-recovery.img


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol. Do you have adb set up on your computer?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

doublea500 said:


> says cant load twrp-recovery.img


where he put twrp-recovery.img make sure thats the file name you have for it on your pc. Also ensure the recovery is located where you have fastboot in Android SDK.


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

doublea500 said:


> says cant load twrp-recovery.img


Do you have the twrp img in the platform-tools folder?


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> where he put twrp-recovery.img make sure thats the file name you have for it on your pc. Also ensure the recovery is located where you have fastboot. Also boot into bootloader and flash it.


Yeah, all of that too.


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

im downloading the file now, does it have to be in a certain place?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, platform-tools folder where fastboot is located.


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

lemme see, thanks for helping me btw


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

yea i put it in platform tools and i see fastboot is in there and i still see the same error


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

doublea500 said:


> yea i put it in platform tools and i see fastboot is in there and i still see the same error




```
> fastboot devices
```
 returns your device's serial number?

And the line you're attempting to run is

```
> fastboot flash recovery <name-of-recovery-image-file>.img
```
, yes?


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

fastboot devices returns device images check.

second part doesnt work


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

There is a guide for using fastboot in the FAQ thread..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

i dont think its chekcing in the correct folder


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Your phone has to be on the boot loader screen to use fast boot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

i was right, i must not have set the system path up. i put it in the default users folder and it worked (THANK GOD) now what do i do?


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

twrp is still stuck in the screen, im going to tyr to install clockwordkmod

edit: cwm works


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

doublea500 said:


> i was right, i must not have set the system path up. i put it in the default users folder and it worked (THANK GOD) now what do i do?


Push a ROM to your phone and flash it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

thanks for sticking with me guys. Blaineevans- can i just use the same file i tried to flash earlier? i think its more twrp that messed me up


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

doublea500 said:


> thanks for sticking with me guys. Blaineevans- can i just use the same file i tried to flash earlier? i think its more twrp that messed me up


Maybe. I would push a fresh download to be safe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

doublea500 said:


> thanks for sticking with me guys. Blaineevans- can i just use the same file i tried to flash earlier? i think its more twrp that messed me up


You can if you'd like, though it might not be a bad idea to download it again and verify that the .zip isn't corrupted.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I'd just download it again and then flash it to be safe.


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

[sub]ok i did that and everythings back to normal. i was panicing there, thanks to all of you for the quick and helpful replies, very awesome!!! any idea what i did wrong to avoid doing this again?[/sub]


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

How long have you had twrp installed? What version? Correct one for the toro?


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

this was my first flash with twrp. i had it for a while, but i havnt really needed to flash anything since the last aokp milestone. im not sure which version i had, althought i know when i pushed the newest downloaded one, it had the same error. so im not sure, maybe my galaxy nexus doesnt like that recovery.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Well if you do start using recovery more I would give twrp another shot. It is 3x faster than clockwork.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quantim0 (Sep 24, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to me, I had to use adb to get all the stock files flashed, then I had to re-root and start from scratch through adb. The only thing I didn't do was relock the boot loader.

Lost everything on my SD card which sucked.


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

headcheese-i dont think i can go back to it, are there any other ones i can use?


----------



## FIRE AND ICE (Aug 15, 2011)

Make sure the recovery image your downloading is absolutely positively downloading successfully. Use an md5 check sum to verify the img is not corrupted. I literally just re flashed twrp and have had no issues flashing b38 + Franco kernel. Also it never hurts to try and isolate that issue by trying to flash / backup a different rom to see if its just aokp and not in fact the recovery. Cheers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

it was the recovery. i went bac to dl the aokp file i had recently and it worked.


----------

